

Handmade Hero - Day 001 [video] - Audiophilip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee3EtYb8d1o

======
Audiophilip
Announcement video here:
[http://youtu.be/A2dxjOjWHxQ](http://youtu.be/A2dxjOjWHxQ)

